
Things We Hate About Email - charlieirish
http://avc.com/2014/05/fun-friday-things-we-hate-about-email/
======
mathattack
I dislike not having an easy mechanism to remind myself which outgoing
messages require a response (so I can send reminders). My mental accounting
says that I've done my part as soon as I respond to an email, but I would like
to have something to ping me (or give a list of pings) when I don't have
responses yet. I have to believe this already exists somewhere.

------
kassner
Please replace Email by Gmail on your statement. If your e-mail tool can't
help you to get organised, I think is not e-mail's fault.

E-mail was a complex and then insecure messaging protocol. Google built a
tremendous tool around it to cover up much of the 90's mess to the every day
user.

